# How to Use Mobile Phone Camera as Webcam on Windows 10 PC?



## Hairy-o (Oct 30, 2011)

I would like to use my android phone camera as a webcam for use on my Windows 10 desktop PC. I was hoping to use it for videochat. What would be the steps to set this up? My phone and computer both have wifi and Bluetooth. I was thinking that it might be best done using bluetooth? If you can guide me through a procedure for my windows 10 pc that would be great.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

What's the exact phone you have?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...3VaNxW_bARQqsl6CQ&sig2=l2LOwVmWMr0Kao88riVJNA


----------



## Hairy-o (Oct 30, 2011)

metallica5456 said:


> What's the exact phone you have?


I went a little outside the box a purchased a Amazon Firephone. Good camera, a bit different having to side load google play store apps. Most apps I needed were on Amazon site.


----------



## Hairy-o (Oct 30, 2011)

metallica5456 said:


> What's the exact phone you have?


Amazon Firephone... Nice camera


----------

